# Contract + per push



## cole22 (Feb 14, 2010)

I searched but couldn't find anything. Does anyone have a contract that says I'll to a contract for seasonal plowing but if it snows over 13 times or what have you, you get per push additional? Just wondering if anyone does this or not? Thanks


----------



## cr randall (Mar 30, 2011)

that is pretty common in michigan


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I don't know anyone who gets away with that around here.

If you only plow 6-7 times do you return half their money??


----------



## cr randall (Mar 30, 2011)

i have seen seasonal contracts for 13 pushes and any thing on top of that was per push. i should not have said its pretty common. but i have seen it more then one time


----------



## cr randall (Mar 30, 2011)

its all about who u work for some property managers might go with that while others would think thats absurd


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

There are contracts like that, but it's been debated many times on PS as TCLA stated, what happens when the amount is under the so called minimum. Most manages want seasonal rates so they can set budgets. You leave them with a salty taste after the base invoice shows up and then they get all these extra charges for moving snow, (your truck is to small or it's a job that really needed a loader in the first place) you now switched to a "per time" snow because it snowed more than 50 inches this season, the additional charge when it snowed beyond the 12 plowings that were estimated.
I'm sure you get my example. GIve them a seasonal, bid high and that's it.


----------



## EliteSnow&Ice (Sep 30, 2008)

We set mins. and max pushes in our contracts. Min. 16 pushes, if that means i have to plow 1/2" of snow to get to 16, I will. Max is set for 24 pushes, and we reserve the right to bill past that.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Sorry. Either your seasonal or per push ,not both on the same contract.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

grandview;1274013 said:


> Sorry. Either your seasonal or per push ,not both on the same contract.


That's how I see it too...


----------



## EliteSnow&Ice (Sep 30, 2008)

If your trigger point is 1" or 2", doesnt matter, how close do you stick to that point? By stating the number of pushes, min and max, I don't have to worry when a client on a 2" contract calls when he has only an 1" in his lot, or a drift in front of his door. We come out and note a push on the route sheet, we get to the end of the year they get added up. If they client has been a nice guy and he's over by a couple not a problem and there is no charge. If the guy is a dick and I don't want him back or don't think he's coming back, i send him a bill. I got tired of arguing with clients about if there was 2" in the lot or not. Now if i get a call I send a truck out regardless of what it is, mouth of the drive plugged, drifting, or if someone brushed their car of in the lot. and what about large storms? 16" is the same to us as 2", no extra charge. I guess what I am saying is there is more than 1 way to skin a cat.


----------



## ZachXSmith (Nov 29, 2009)

I have big lots with seasonal 2 inch triggers including salt and I bill every time they call me for a salting before 2 inchs. I was getting raped by managers calling me everyday for a salt because they had some drifting or a slippery spot.


----------

